# New forum suggestion - Smoker mods



## biaviian (Jul 4, 2010)

I would love to see a central place for all smoker mods.  Meaning, either one forum per popular smoker or one thread per popular smoker (the catch would be only posts contain mods would be allowed).  As a newcomer to the smoking world I would love an easy way to see what people did to a smoker I own or a smoker I'm looking to buy.

*The best case would be a forum for mods with a sticky for each smoker.  Then the users would post their mod in the sticky with a link to a thread where you can discuss that mod (this makes sure that only posts containing mods are in the sticky which would make it much easier to find them).  Surely I'm not the only one that would like that.*


----------

